# IMS shower screens



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thinking of lever owners please. What screens are people using and where is the best place to buy. From what I have read the 35 uM seems to be the boy but I have only been Londinium selling them and the postage makes a one off purchase flipping expensive!


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm no lever owner.. But the espresso shop dot co dot uk have a good range of ims screens.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

UncleJake said:


> I'm no lever owner.. But the espresso shop dot co dot uk have a good range of ims screens.


thanks but I cannot see the uM range there


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> thanks but I cannot see the uM range there


Ah ok. Sorry.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

sorted......Jens sells them on eBay....£17 delivered.....thats from Portugal......puts most UK firms to shame on postage charges ($3.50)


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I hadn't realised that Londinium rate the 35 over the 200. I'm still using the 200 myself and fairly happy but would be interested in others views who have tried them both.

I got mine from espresso services who sold both screens at the time, but their customer service resolution of the faulty basket they sent me was rubbish so couldn't recommend them.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

We have both sizes but the 35 only just arrived so will need to get it on the webshop etc. They are £15, probably best to get some coffee at the same time, free delivery on orders over £30. Anyone desperately needing the 35 can order a 200 and just put a note with the order to send a 35 instead.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

too late was the cry!who does your web optimisation as you did not come up, as far as I could see ion a google search?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> We have both sizes but the 35 only just arrived so will need to get it on the webshop etc. They are £15, probably best to get some coffee at the same time, free delivery on orders over £30. Anyone desperately needing the 35 can order a 200 and just put a note with the order to send a 35 instead.


Any thoughts on 35 vs 200 on the L1?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Using the 200 on L1 - but see Reiss is recommending the 35 so will give that a go shortly.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I would be intrigued to know of any difference. Obviously the 35 mu will restrict even finer particles being drawn back into the brew head.

Another point could be that it would slow the flow to the puck as the much finer mesh could create more resistance.

Any thoughts Dave c


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'm using the Kees screen on my machine . I have no idea what um it is .. Looks cool though and gave more headroom than the last one


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Believe @Xpenno also highly recommended the KvdW one?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Believe @Xpenno also highly recommended the KvdW one?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Believe @Xpenno also highly recommended the KvdW one?


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Using the 200 on LI, might try the 35 at some point.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> I would be intrigued to know of any difference. Obviously the 35 mu will restrict even finer particles being drawn back into the brew head.
> 
> Another point could be that it would slow the flow to the puck as the much finer mesh could create more resistance.
> 
> Any thoughts Dave c


Here's some of what Reiss says about the 35 in his online store:

... having spent a considerable amount of time testing this screen side by side with the IMS 200 micron screen i believe this screen is better at acting as a breakwater to arrest the surge of water into the brew chamber as the rising piston seals clear the inlet ports

If the screen fails to break the water surge into the brew chamber the incoming water will wash out the top of the puck, increasing the chances of channelling occurring. This is much more of an issue with lever machines as the flow rate into the brew chamber is exponentially higher than for an electric pump machine; the brew chamber is filled with water almost instantaneously with a lever machine, whereas a pump machine chugs away for several seconds to get the job done ...


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

@dfk41 can you post the link for the shower screen please


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Soll

this is the link I bought from, but in fairness to Lee at Foundry, they are selling them for £15 but do not have them on their site. Check back towards the start of this thread

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222198193734?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

We have both sizes but the 35 only just arrived so will need to get it on the webshop etc. They are £15, probably best to get some coffee at the same time, free delivery on orders over £30. Anyone desperately needing the 35 can order a 200 and just put a note with the order to send a 35 instead.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

@dfk41 thanks David, I didn't notice in the thread that Lee at Foundry sells them I would prefer buying from him rather than EBay. @foundrycoffeeroasters.com any idea when they'll be on your website?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Soll said:


> @dfk41 thanks David, I didn't notice in the thread that Lee at Foundry sells them I would prefer buying from him rather than EBay. @foundrycoffeeroasters.com any idea when they'll be on your website?


Yeah, they should be on within a week. They landed yesterday from Italy do just need to get the listing and a photo sorted etc. We got them in following a recommendation from Reiss. We have 2 x L1s at the roastery and one each of the IMS screens. To be honest, I haven't really noticed any difference between the two. Having said that, I haven't done any investigating either and so I'm pretty happy to go with Reiss's recommendation to stock both.

As I said before, anyone desperate for one, just let me know. Alternatively, order the 200 and put a note on asking for the 35 instead and we'll sort it out for you.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com thanks Lee I'll wait until it's on the website and order it, I'll probably go for the 35 as per Reiss's recommendation because I have the Quickmill Veloce which as you may know, shares the same Bosco group...... I'll look forward to trying it out


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Ok. Now available on the site. https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/collections/espresso-equipment/products/ims-e61-shower-screen-size-200 - you just need to select the size you want.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Was anything resolved about benefits or otherwise of the 35 mu screen filters. Any one have any observations. @DFK did you change yours for the 35 mu one ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> Was anything resolved about benefits or otherwise of the 35 mu screen filters. Any one have any observations. @DFK did you change yours for the 35 mu one ?


I ordered one and I think it is due here tomorrow. To be brutally honest, I am not expecting to see a great deal of notice. I have used the 2oo screen for ages but left it on the Veloce when I sold it! I have meant to buy another and whilst researching came across this alternate. I doubt if I had a 200 I would bother changing but since I need one I will try the latest


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Just added an IMS screen to my machine, very impressed! Not exactly a 'Slayer shower style flow' . but a definite improvement on the standard Rocket screen. Bargain upgrade


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I ordered one and I think it is due here tomorrow. To be brutally honest, I am not expecting to see a great deal of notice. I have used the 2oo screen for ages but left it on the Veloce when I sold it! I have meant to buy another and whilst researching came across this alternate. I doubt if I had a 200 I would bother changing but since I need one I will try the latest


Thank's for that , I have the 200 mu and other than reducing the residue going back through the head I do not see any difference.

The fine mesh does appear to draw the water to the central point. ( similar to gas burning on one side of a gauze in experiments on safety)


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Bumping for info!

Did anybody see a significant difference switching from 200 to 35?

Is there just one type of 35? The IMS catalogue is confusing.

My basket and shower screen are approaching 3 years old, despite regular pully caff soaks I'm wondering if it is time for a replacement (or is it not necessary in a home environment?)


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Try the cafelat lever IMS screen which is the best I have tried. Their group seals are much better than the Londinium ones too.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

forzajuve said:


> Try the cafelat lever IMS screen which is the best I have tried. Their group seals are much better than the Londinium ones too.


That's still a 200u hole size though, much bigger than the 35u.

Am I right in thinking there is still a deadspot on the 35u screen - just significantly smaller than the 200u?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think you will find that virtually all screens have a app 12 mm dead spot where the centre inner portion of the screen is not perforated with holes.

This can also be exacerbated by the distribution nut being in contact with the inside / back of the screen at the centre point.

I alleviated this by filing a slight flat on the distribution nut but leaving sufficient groove for the screwdriver tip.

The only screen I have with a smaller dead space is the Kees v d at 5 mm BUT it does not have the micro screen.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Old topic, but just thinking out loud. On a lever there is virtually no suck up at the end of the shot, compared to an E61.....so as good as a 35uM screen works on a lever it ought to help even more on an E61.....or is that nonsense?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

That is why I prefer the 35 mu screen , to reduce the sediment / particles being drawn into / through the head.

Not nonsense


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> That is why I prefer the 35 mu screen , to reduce the sediment / particles being drawn into / through the head.
> 
> Not nonsense


+1

Same here - I still have to clean and backflush, but there is simply less buildup. I also have the 200nm teflon coated screen for instance. That one seems to be clean. And it is - on the outside. On the inside - less so.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mine arrived this morning. I fitted it and noticed that the coffee I am suing is not rested enough, only being roasted 4 days ago. The last shot I pulled this morning poured 7 seconds too quickly but knowing the beans were lively I just accepted it. With the new IMS, it poured in that approximate target time of 28 seconds. Might just be a coincidence of course


----------

